# FOR SALE: Volkswagen Motorsport Golf MK2 LIMITED No 53



## SirHenri (Jun 2, 2005)

pleas check my thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...MITED-No.-53-for-sale&p=67619490#post67619490


----------

